# Είκοσι. Και. Πέντε. Χιλιάδες.



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2015)

*Είκοσι. Και. Πέντε. Χιλιάδες.*

Ελάχιστα διασκευασμένο από το βερολινέζικο ιστολόγιο *gestern-nacht-im-taxi.de* («Χτες βράδυ στο ταξί») του _Σάσα Μπορς_

Όχι, ο σημερινός τίτλος δεν έχει δυστυχώς καμία σχέση με την αμοιβή μου. Θα το ‘θελα βέβαια να μου τύχαινε καμιά φορά, αλλά συνήθως αφήνω τους επιβάτες μου να κατεβαίνουν σώοι και αβλαβείς, ακόμη και όταν μεταφέρουν ένα βιολοντσέλο αξίας 100.000 ευρώ, όπως μου συνέβη τις προάλλες...

Πραγματικά· το θέμα δεν ήταν τα χρήματα αλλά ο κωδικός ISO. Ο επιβάτης ανέβηκε στο ταξί μου στο Berghain και ήθελε να πεταχτεί μέχρι το σπίτι του και να επιστρέψει αμέσως. Αυτό μου έχει τύχει αρκετά συχνά και στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις πρόκειται για πελάτες του κλαμπ με προβλήματα χρηματοπιστωτικής ρευστότητας. Ο επιβάτης μου μου εκμυστηρεύτηκε όμως ότι δεν ήταν κάποιος τυχαίος πελάτης του κλαμπ, αλλά ο μοναδικός που είχε το επίσημο δικαίωμα να φωτογραφίζει στο Berghain.

Όπως μου διηγήθηκε στη συνέχεια, κανείς δεν είναι ευχαριστημένος στο Berghain όταν βλέπει φωτογραφικές μηχανές. Αυτό δεν προκαλεί βέβαια καμία έκπληξη, καθώς το κλαμπ είναι ευρύτερα γνωστό για τα λιγότερο ή περισσότερο άγρια όργιά του. Αυτός είναι λοιπόν και ο λόγος —αν ήθελα να πιστέψω τον επιβάτη μου— που δεν επιτρέπονται και δεν γίνονται ανεκτές εκεί οι φωτογραφίες· ο κόσμος πρέπει να νιώθει ελεύθερος για να κάνει ή να αφήνεται σε ό,τι θέλει, χωρίς να νιώθει καμιά αναστολή.

Εκείνος ήταν όμως γνωστός με τους ιδιοκτήτες και σκόπευε, μετά από μεγάλη αποχή, να αρχίσει πάλι να φωτογραφίζει. Ο λόγος: μόλις είχε αποκτήσει μια καινούργια φωτογραφική μηχανή. Μια τσίλικη Canon με ευαισθησία ISO 25.000...

Σε σχέση με το βιολοντσέλο από τις προάλλες, που κόστιζε πολύ περισσότερο, θα προτιμούσα να απαλλοτριώσω αυτό το αντικείμενο!

Το θέμα είναι ότι όταν κάνεις τη βραδινή βάρδια, η φωτογραφία είναι δύσκολο πράγμα. Θα ήθελα πολύ να ασχολούμαι περισσότερο με τη φωτογραφία, αλλά πρέπει να θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου τυχερό που η ψηφιακή μηχανή μου φτάνει μέχρι ISO 1600. Και πάλι όμως, είναι δύσκολο να παγώσεις τα κινούμενα αντικείμενα μέσα στη νύχτα. Σπάνια βρίσκεις μηχανές που παίρνουν καλές (όχι θολές) φωτογραφίες μέσα στη νύχτα. Το μηχάνημα που χρησιμοποιούσε ο επιβάτης μου θα ήταν υπερβολικό για τα μέτρα μου, αλλά καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ότι άξιζε καθένα από τα 2.000 ευρώ που κόστιζε.

Κατά τη διαδρομή φωτογράφιζε, σαν να μη συμβαίνει τίποτα, διάφορα στιγμιότυπα μέσα από το εν κινήσει ταξί μου. Να πάρει... τον ζήλεψα!


----------



## Earion (Jul 24, 2015)

Πολύς ο ιδρώτας. Βάρυνε η φανέλα, Δόκτορα. Ευχαριστούμε και να τα χιλιάσεις (τα εικοσιπεντεχιλιάρικα!).


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 24, 2015)

Ε, ναι - το εικοσιπενταχίλιαρο χρειάζεται χωριστό νήμα  Να τα εκατομμυριάσεις, δόκτορα!


----------



## Earion (Jul 24, 2015)

Η τελευταία φορά που μας είχε απασχολήσει ο αριθμός εικοσιπέντε ήταν εδώ: εικοσπενταράδες, κοσπενταράδες.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2015)

Earion said:


> Πολύς ο ιδρώτας. Βάρυνε η φανέλα, Δόκτορα. Ευχαριστούμε και να τα χιλιάσεις (τα εικοσιπεντεχιλιάρικα!).



Συναινώ και συνενώ! 

Και συνενώνω:



drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Το κομμάτι In the Year 2525 (Exordium and Terminus) των Ζάγκερ και Έβανς από το 1969 είναι μια κλασική μονοεπιτυχία {κατά το μονοκαλλιέργεια –ή πώς αλλιώς λέμε τα one-hit-wonders;}.
> 
> *In the Year 2525*
> ...


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ...



Να το φέρω λίγο πιο νότια, λιγότερο τεχνολογικά και πιο αστεία.

Ein Jim Jarmusch Taxiabenteuerfilm, Night On Earth - Rome:






Von Sydow knocked the chessboard over, but Benigni could talk even the Reaper to death.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές. 

Το εικοσιπεντοχίλιαρο αποδείχτηκε σκληρό καρύδι στην προσπάθειά μου να στήσω ολόκληρο νήμα πάνω του. Ελάχιστες είναι οι λογοτεχνικές αναφορές (που εντόπισα, τουλάχιστον). Η μία έρχεται από πολύ παλιά, από τον προφήτη Ιεζεκιήλ, στο κεφάλαιο 45, όπου ασχολείται με τα τοπογραφικά του Ναού του Σολομώντα και άλλα οικονομικά και νομισματικά κ.λπ. στοιχεία. Το επόμενο απόσπασμα είναι από τον ιστότοπο Μυριόβιβλος, όπου ο αριθμός εμφανίζεται σε δύο παραλλαγές, _είκοσι και πέντε χιλιάδες_ αλλά και _πέντε και είκοσι χιλιάδες_:

ΚΑΙ ἐν τῷ καταμετρεῖσθαι ὑμᾶς τὴν γῆν ἐν κληρονομίᾳ ἀφοριεῖτε ἀπαρχὴν τῷ Κυρίῳ ἅγιον ἀπὸ τῆς γῆς, πέντε καὶ εἴκοσι χιλιάδας μῆκος καὶ εὖρος εἴκοσι χιλιάδας· ἅγιον ἔσται ἐν πᾶσι τοῖς ὁρίοις αὐτοῦ κυκλόθεν. 2 καὶ ἔσται ἐκ τούτου εἰς ἁγίασμα πεντακόσιοι ἐπὶ πεντακοσίους τετράγωνον κυκλόθεν, καὶ πεντήκοντα πήχεις διάστημα αὐτῷ κυκλόθεν. 3 καὶ ἐκ ταύτης τῆς διαμετρήσεως διαμετρήσεις μῆκος πέντε καὶ εἴκοσι χιλιάδας καὶ εὖρος εἴκοσι χιλιάδας, καὶ ἐν αὐτῇ ἔσται τὸ ἁγίασμα ἅγια τῶν ἁγίων. 4 ἀπὸ τῆς γῆς ἔσται τοῖς ἱερεῦσι τοῖς λειτουργοῦσιν ἐν τῷ ἁγίῳ καὶ ἔσται τοῖς ἐγγίζουσι λειτουργεῖν τῷ Κυρίῳ, καὶ ἔσται αὐτοῖς τόπος εἰς οἴκους ἀφωρισμένους τῷ ἁγιασμῷ αὐτῶν. 5 εἴκοσι καὶ πέντε χιλιάδας μῆκος καὶ εὖρος εἴκοσι χιλιάδες ἔσται τοῖς Λευίταις τοῖς λειτουργοῦσι τῷ οἴκῳ, αὐτοῖς εἰς κατάσχεσιν, πόλεις τοῦ κατοικεῖν. 6 καὶ τὴν κατάσχεσιν τῆς πόλεως δώσεις πέντε χιλιάδας εὖρος καὶ μῆκος πέντε καὶ εἴκοσι χιλιάδας· ὃν τρόπον ἡ ἀπαρχὴ τῶν ἁγίων παντὶ οἴκῳ ᾿Ισραὴλ ἔσονται. [...]

Μια άλλη ενδιαφέρουσα αναφορά, πολύ πιο κοντά στις μέρες μας, ήταν για τους *είκοσι πέντε χιλιάδες*. Ήταν επίλεκτοι τεχνικοί και εργάτες που, στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1920, έφυγαν κατ' επιταγή του ΚΚΣΕ από τις πόλεις και τα εργοστάσια της Σοβ. Ένωσης για να μεταλαμπαδεύσουν γνώση και να βελτιώσουν την παραγωγή των κολχόζ στις αγροτικές περιοχές της χώρας. Αντιγράφω από το σχετικό άρθρο στη wikipedia:

In her history of the movement, Lynne Viola writes:

_The recruitment drive illustrated the sometimes contradictory nature of the First Five-Year Plan revolution, which aimed for the maximum in economic modernization while at the same time insisting that modernization occur within the parameters of the social and political guidelines of the proletarian dictatorship. The factories were required to increase production while releasing their best workers for participation in the numerous mobilizations of skilled workers for promotion in the bureaucracy, the purge of the state administration, enrollment in higher technical education, and work in the countryside.

The consequences of these contradictory demands were frequently inconsistency, disorder, and an uneasy balance between different institutional concerns, revealing a side of Soviet politics lacking unity of purpose and divided by differing interests. In the recruitment of the 25,000ers this meant that ultimately the state had to circumvent factory officialdom and, with the aid of the party organs, appeal directly to workers over the head of resistant factory officials for support in the campaign. And the result was that, in spite of the opposition of factory officials and problems in campaign implementation, the recruitment drive was an enormous success._​
As a result, 27,519 people were selected from all over the USSR and sent to work in the kolkhozy.

Η ιστορία αποτελεί κεντρικό θέμα του βιβλίου _Ξεχερσωμένη Γη_ του Μιχ. Σόλοχοφ, ένα κλασικό βιβλίο σοσιαλιστικού ρεαλισμού, ίσως και κατά παραγγελία, που έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά, αλλά δυστυχώς ο αριθμός είκοσι πέντε χιλιάδες εμφανίζεται αν πασάν μόνο μια φορά στις 400 και βάλε σελίδες του. Όπως μου έγραψε η τηλεφίλη που είχε πρόσβαση στην ελληνική μετάφραση (Ευχ, Αλμπίνα! :)) και της ζήτησα να το ξεφυλλίσει:



> Μια σκέτη, παροδική αναφορά στην πρώτη παράγραφο του δέκατου πέμπτου κεφαλαίου: ο Νταβίντοφ ήταν ένας από τους εικοσιπέντε χιλιάδες εθελοντές που είχε στείλει το κόμμα στην επαρχία. Τίποτε περισσότερο. Γενικά το μυθιστόρημα είναι μια αρκετά πεζή περιγραφή της καθημερινής ζωής σε ένα κολχόζ Κοζάκων της στέπας του Ντον. Καταλαβαίνεις, οι χωριάτες που ποτίζουν με τον ιδρώτα τους τη γη τους, μικροχαρές και μικρολύπες, μικροδολοπλοκίες και μικροκέρδη, το διπλανό χωριό μετακινεί τους πασάλους που ορίζουν τα σύνορα και τους κλέβει πεντ' έξι εκτάρια... Τέτοια. Οι χωριάτες νιώθουν να τους επιβάλλεται σιγά σιγά ο κομουνισμός, η κολεκτιβοποίηση, και καταλαβαίνουν τι θα πει σοβιετική εξουσία. Αυτά.



Με τόσο λιτή συγκομιδή στα χέρια μου, σκέφτηκα να αναζητήσω αφορμή σε κάποια γραμματόσημο με αξία (επισημασμένη κιόλας, ίσως) 25.000 στο τοπικό νόμισμα. Κι εκεί γκίνια όμως· ακόμη και στις πληθωριστικές γερμανικές σειρές του μεσοπολέμου δεν υπήρχε τέτοια αξία. Βρήκα όμως το μοναδικό ελληνικό γραμματόσημο με τέτοια ονομαστική αξία· κατοχικό φυσικά. Του '42. Τι το ξεχωριστό να γράψεις όμως για το Ποντικονήσι; (πηγή)






Ευτυχώς, κάπου εκεί εμφανίστηκε ο από μηχανής ταξιτζής και έλυσε το (ομολογουμένως μικρό και ασήμαντο) πρόβλημα του συγγραφικού μπλοκ και όλα καλά... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2015)

Συγχαρητήρια για εικοσιπενταχίλιαρο, Δόκτορα! Και στις διακόσιες πενήντα χιλιάδες εύχομαι!


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2015)

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια και πολλές ευχαριστίες, απ' όλη την κοινότητα.

Αλλά με προβλημάτισες. Κάποτε που γνώριζα από φωτογραφία, παίζαμε με ASA. Δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι ότι η ευαισθησία εκφράζεται πια σε μονάδες ISO. Υπάρχει ωστόσο ευαισθησία 25.000; Πάω να διαβάσω μπας και καταλάβω τι γίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2015)

*ISO 25.000 camera*


----------



## Earion (Jul 24, 2015)

Μιχαήλ Σόλοχοφ;  Γιατί Σ*ό*λοχοφ, αφού Σολ*ό*χοφ τον λέμε τόσες δεκαετίες. *Μιχαήλ Σολόχοφ*. 

Τι μόδα είναι τούτη τέλος πάντων να θυσιάζουμε ό,τι μας έχει παραδοθεί από το πολιτιστικό παρελθόν για να «διορθώσουμε» τους παλιούς, να μεταφέρουμε με «ακρίβεια» εμείς, που έχουμε καλύτερη πληροφόρηση (οποία προπέτεια!), το πώς λένε τα δικά τους οι ξένοι!

Πνιγήκαμε στις διορθώσεις. Όχι Βλαντιμίρ αλλά Βλαντίμιρ. Όχι Μπολσόι αλλά Μπαλσόι (διά στόματος Αλέξη Κωστάλα βεβαίως βεβαίως). Όχι Αλή (όπως λέμε Αλή πασάς ή Αλή Φαρμάκης), αλλά Άλι. Όχι Χασάν αλλά Χάσαν. Όχι Χουσεΐν αλλά Χουσέιν, για να μην πω και Χουσάιν. Όχι Φατιμά αλλά Φατίμα.

Προχτές διαπίστωσα ότι ο Φραγκίσκος Πετράρχης έγινε στη Βικιπαίδεια Φραντσέκο Πετράρκα. Σε λίγο ο ωραίος σαν Έλληνας Σίμων Μπολιβ*ά*ρ θα γίνει Σιμόν Μπολ*ί*βαρ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2015)

Earion said:


> ... Όχι Αλή (όπως λέμε Αλή πασάς ή Αλή Φαρμάκης), αλλά Άλι. Όχι Χασάν αλλά Χάσαν. Όχι Χουσεΐν αλλά Χουσέιν, για να μην πω και Χουσάιν. Όχι Φατιμά αλλά Φατίμα.
> ...



Ξέχασες τους Χαν, που όλο και συχνότερα βλέπω σαν «*Καν» (Khan). *Χαν*, λέμε, ό,τι και να κάν' ο αγγλόφωνος!

*to the right of Genghis Khan = πιο δεξιός κι από τον Τζένγκις Χαν | (επίρ.) δεξιότερα κι από τον Τζένγκις Χαν*

*Khushal Khan Khattak*

*Όλοι οι Μογγόλοι > Mongol, Mughal, Mogul*



nickel said:


> ...
> Ο *Κουμπλάι Χαν*, που φιλοξένησε τον Μάρκο Πόλο στην αυλή του στη «μεγάλη πρωτεύουσα» (όπως λεγόταν τότε το Πεκίνο), ήταν εγγονός του Τζένγκις και ιδρυτής της μογγολικής δυναστείας των Γιουάν. Το 1304 η Μογγολική αυτοκρατορία χωρίστηκε σε τέσσερα *χανάτα *και το 1368 η δυναστεία των Μινγκ διαδέχτηκε τους Μογγόλους στη διακυβέρνηση της Κίνας.
> [...]
> 
> ...



Και τον Αλή Μπαμπά, που κυκλοφορεί πλέον και σαν «*Άλι Μπάμπα». 
«Μπααα!», τα πρόβατα. Who's their daddy? Tom, Dick or Harry? I'll bet it was Dick.
Αχ! Αλή Μπαμπά - Σάκης Μπουλάς





Αλλά τι λέω; Προχτές έσφαξα καμιά εικοσαριά φορές μια χώρα εξωτική, εξωπραγματική: το Μ*ο*ρόκο (Morocco), παρότι στην ταινία έδειχνε και την Καζαμπλάνκα. Δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου! Έλεος! Ούτε το Μ*α*ρόκο πια;

Χάσαν την μπάλα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2015)

Συγχαρητήρια κι από εμένα, Ντοκ, κι ευχαριστούμε


----------



## cougr (Jul 25, 2015)

Πολλά εύγε και συγχαρητήρια κι από εμένα, Ντοκ! Εξαιρετική ποσότητα και ποιότητα!


----------



## VickyN (Jul 26, 2015)

Πολλά συγχαρητήρια!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2015)

*New Canon Full-Frame 35mm Camera Sees in the Dark with 4 Million Max ISO*

4,000,000 ISO. Πώς να το παλέψεις αυτό λεξιλογικά;


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> 4,000,000 ISO. Πώς να το παλέψεις αυτό λεξιλογικά;



Να ξεκινήσουμε ένα πρόγραμμα με όλους τους τύπους όλων των λέξεων της ελληνικής γλώσσας, να δεις πού θα φτάσουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2015)

:devil:


----------

